# Craftsman (Columbian) 10" woodworking vise restored - quick release not quite working right



## Pendragon1998 (Jan 31, 2014)

I recently restored a 10" Craftsman woodworking vise that was made for Sears by Columbian. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. I am having a minor problem, however. The quick release loosens just fine, but it doesn't always switch over to tightening the way it should, so I sometimes end up reaching under it and flipping the nut to get it to tighten down.

The quick release operates with a two-piece hinged nut which is un-threaded on one side, and that floats on top of the threaded screw. Some quick release vises have a screw that is flat on one face, but my screw is threaded all the way around. When you turn the handle counterclockwise a turn, the nut assembly flops around and falls open, letting the unthreaded surface slide on top of the threaded screw. Then you turn the handle clockwise to tighten, the nut assembly is supposed to rotate the other way and flop closed, allowing the nut threads to engage with the screw. There is no spring used to press the nut into the screw; it is all done with gravity.

Basically, the trouble I am having is that when I turn the handle clockwise, the screw just spins beneath the unthreaded part of the nut and doesn't have enough friction to rotate the nut into the 'engaged' position. I stripped the rust off the screw and waxed it, which I think has made it a bit too clean and slick.

Here are some pics to illustrate this:

Before:


















After:



























Main nut and nut carrier:


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

First off, the restore job looks nice.

Maybe if you put a bit of inward pressure on the vise as you tighten it. That may give it the friction needed to close the nut.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

She an old beauty. You've done good. I'm just scratching my head and watching this thread for the quick release solution.


----------

